# scale wrap



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON

This is my third ever wrap. I refinished one of my 706's to go with this wrap. Haven't finished the rod yet, i'm debating on using the same wrap under the guides just smaller. Let me know what you think.


----------



## basnbud

Good job ! looks real nice!

Basnbud


----------



## Gamefish27

looks good... M&M's my fav... lol


----------



## 1pescadoloco

This stuff is so cool. I may have to take the time to learn how to wrap rods.


----------



## Murphy's Law

basnbud said:


> Good job ! looks real nice!
> 
> Basnbud


+1 !!

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Tugboat

Great lking wrap!!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON

Thanks for all the good comments! Proud of it considering its my only 3rd build.


----------



## fisheye48

awesome looking work...love the colors too bet they really pop off that rod


----------



## user207

Very, very nice work.


----------



## user207

Very nice. But I do have a question. Are the M&M's a requirement while wrapping rods.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON

Man, you cant wrap a rod without the M&M's!!! 
Or without the Coke


----------



## SmokenJoe

Nice! 

Joe


----------



## jim t

TIGHT!!! And matches the reel very well!!!

Jim


----------



## Gamefish27

so we fishing it during cobia?...


----------



## Neki

Hah LOL, m&m's can be a tool for the Rod builder who has all those spools of thread layin around making thread choice more difficult than it has to be. 

" Ok he wanted Oregan ducks green highlighted with metalic green but not a darker green a more foresty green" Aww hell! Let me get my m&m's!!


----------



## Gamefish27

neki said:


> hah lol, m&m's can be a tool for the rod builder who has all those spools of thread layin around making thread choice more difficult than it has to be.
> 
> " ok he wanted oregan ducks green highlighted with metalic green but not a darker green a more foresty green" aww hell! Let me get my m&m's!!



lmao:d


----------

